# Update: Carly and Nursery



## Ruth Goode (Sep 28, 2011)

Carly loves going to Nursery for 2 weeks  it's now 2 hours sessions, 3 times a week and I still go in and check her after an hour and show staffs how to test her this week.  Hopefully staffs will be able to test her then I can leave her for 2 whole hours but they need to be trained how to inject too! DSN been twice and coming back again - it's all need time and patience but the main thing is she enjoying Nursery.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to hear that Carly is enjoying nursery


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2011)

Ruth thats great  news really pleased C is enjoying nursery x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi - glad to hear Carly is enjoying it  Took Millie in for an hour and half for the staff to meet her and she didn't want to leave, got too engrossed in all things new - starts properly on the 12th Oct all being well x


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great to hear Ruth, so pleased that Carly is having fun and that all is going well. xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Carly loves going to Nursery for 2 weeks  it's now 2 hours sessions, 3 times a week and I still go in and check her after an hour and show staffs how to test her this week.  Hopefully staffs will be able to test her then I can leave her for 2 whole hours but they need to be trained how to inject too! DSN been twice and coming back again - it's all need time and patience but the main thing is she enjoying Nursery.



That's lovely to hear that Carly is enjoying Nursey. My grandaughter Grace, started last week and the staff had to be trained in Diabetes care before she could start. All I have got out of her is a Girl and Boy , arent they cute at that age   Sheena


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, lovely age but all I'm getting from her lately are 'Wh' questions!!!


----------



## Cayers (Sep 29, 2011)

*Playgroup*

Hey good to hear starting nursery. Molly went back to just mornings then I popped in everyday to do testing. The staff are now trained which is great but still such a responsibility and constant worry. She is now in full days 3 days a week and so far all ok. Next hurdle for us maybe changing to 4 a day injections not sure how playgroup will be regarding injecting ?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 29, 2011)

This week we are showing staffs at Nursery how to test her but not injecting. DSN will have to assess the staffs for legal reasons. So it will be at after half term but for now we are happy to go in ourselves till then.  I will be watching them to test and inject Carly till we can trust them.


----------

